# News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion



## SebastianThoeing (19. Juli 2010)

*News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,764630


----------



## Tobs111 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Luke, ich bin dein Vater!" Darth Vader zu Luke Skywalker in Star Wars Episode V: Das Imperium schlägt zurück


----------



## The_Chosen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wenn es blutet, können wir es töten!" Arni in "Predator".


----------



## ExeCuter (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Du hast drei Fehler gemacht: 1. Du hast den Job angenommen 2. Du bist schlecht vorbeireitet. `ne 4 Mann Crew gegen mich? `ne verfluchte Beleidigung! Aber der schwerste Fehler den du gemacht hast - ganz genau! -Leerer Waffenständer!"

Riddick - Chronicken eines Kriegers


----------



## Blasterishere (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Mass Effect 2:
Garrus: Sie war sehr gut. Nach drei Runden musste der Schiedrichter den Kampf abbrechen. Ich hatte den Reichweitenvorteil und sie war sehr gelenkig. Wir haben die Übung dann nachher in ihrem Quartier fortgesetzt. Ich hatte den Reichweitenvorteil und sie war sehr gelenkig.


----------



## Boemund (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aus einer Starcraft Videosequenz:

Marine:  "Genial, kaltes Bier und heiße Bomben!"


----------



## timo41283 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Laß ihn los,du Miststück" aus dem Film Species


----------



## chbdiablo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Well well, this is not satisfying." Kyle Kartan am Anfang der Jedi Knight: Jedi Outcast Demo


----------



## icecoldkilla (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Poncho:" Du blutest! Du bist getroffen worden!"
Blain:" Ich habe keine Zeit zum Bluten!"
Poncho schießt ne granate los:" Hast du Zeit in Deckung zu gehen?"

Predator, als der trupp die guerilla basis ausrotten.


----------



## opexs (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Wash zu Jayne: "Wie hast du mit deinem Gehirn eigentlich sprechen gelernt??"

aus Firefly -  Aufbruch der Serenity


----------



## del-ta (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"All your base are belong to us" ~Zero Wing


----------



## Free4All (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

jippijajey schweinebacke, Bruce Willis in Stirb lansam


----------



## faust8 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Alles was mehr als 2 Beine hat wird sofort erschossen, kapiert?!"  - Starship Troopers


----------



## hanri (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

möge die macht mit dir sein 
star wars


----------



## gee-doh (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Hey, Vasquez.... have you ever been mistaken for a man?" - "No, have you?"
- Aliens


----------



## anjuna80 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Sie scheinen immer noch nicht zu begreifen, womit Sie es zu tun haben: Mit einem perfekten Organismus."  

- Alien


----------



## Lazuscar (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Er ist Tot, Jim!
Star Trek Serie


----------



## questmaster (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

'pach pa, pach pae!' (Lautgetreu  )
Star Trek 6


----------



## KeksdesTodes (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich weiss zwar nicht ob das schon in Since Fiction reinfällt aber ich find den toll

﻿"Marvin, du hast uns das Leben gerettet!" - "Ich weiß. Grässlich, nicht wahr?"
Aus Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Bl4ckburn (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Straßen? Wo wir hinfahren, brauchen wir keine... Straßen!" - Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## Mr-Skywalker (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"I love you" .. "I know!" 

Leia und Han, Star Wars V


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Das beste Zitat stammt eigentlich von Dr. Gordon Freeman: ". . ."
kommt vor in HL1, HL2, HL2 EP1, HL2 EP2    

neja
aber so wirklich das beste Zitat Stammt tatsächlich aus Star Wars, aber nicht die billigen Stellen die Hinz und Kunz nehmen, nein, die besten Star Wars Zitate stammen immer noch aus Episode 5!

*Leia Organa*: "_Why, you stuck-up, half-witted, scruffy-looking *nerf-herder*!_"
*Han Solo*: "_Who's scruffy-looking?_

mal abgesehen davon ist das "ich bin dein Vater" auch noch aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, da fehlt ja das meiste


----------



## Aizen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"prepare for unforeseen consequences"
Half Life 2


----------



## B3stie (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Niemals aufgeben, Niemals kapitulieren. 

Galaxy Quest


----------



## Junkman (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Agent: "Only a human."
Trinity: "Dodge this!"
Aus Matrix


----------



## Reggen (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das Licht, das doppelt so hell brennt, brennt nur halb so lange, und du hast für kurze Zeit unglaublich hell gebrannt, Roy."

Blade Runner


----------



## skyboy77 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Tuvok:"Soll ich sie vielleicht noch auspeitschen lassen?!"
Ich denke es war *Verwerfliche Experimente*


Soran:"Haben sie nichts besseres zu tun?!"
zu Picard, der steine gegens kraftfeld wirft in ST7

Data:"Humor, das find ich toll. Hui!" 
Ebenfalls ST7

Data:"SESAM öffne dich!" ST7

Datas gekicher, nachdem er sagt:"der scanner kann nicht auf die andere seite vom schott sehen" ST7

Seven:"Sie haben falsch gesungen!" zum Doc in Equinox


----------



## WapitiBrot (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Get to the choppa!!!

Arni aus Predator!


----------



## golani79 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*Aus Critters 1:* *

Critter 1*:
They have weapons 

*Critter 2*:
So what 

[_Critter 2 is shot off the porch_] 

*Critter 1*:
Fuck!


----------



## Sterni06 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

aus Star Trek:
Dr. Gillian: "Wollen Sie sich das nicht doch aus dem Kopf schlagen?"
Spock: "Ich sehe keinen Grund zur Selbstverstümmelung."


----------



## Krampfkeks (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Es gibt eine Theorie die besagt, dass falls jemals irgendwer herausfindet wozu und warum das Universum da ist, es augenblicklich verschwindet und durch etwas noch Bizarreres und Unbegreiflicheres ersetzt wird. Es gibt eine andere Theorie, die davon ausgeht, daß sich jenes bereits ereignet hat."


----------



## Tut_Ench (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Bei mir reicht ein Wort als zitat: "Energie!"


----------



## Peterparker87 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Predator

"Du blutest." - "Ich habe keine Zeit zum Bluten!"


----------



## sisko1975 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ash: Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie
 haben mein Mitgefühl. (aus Alien)


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wieso habe ich das Gefühl, dass du mein Tod sein wirst?"
Obi-Wan Kenobi zu Anakin Skywalker


----------



## KeiteH (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Scotty :  Energie ! 
*unddenzeigefingernachvornehalt*


----------



## dekkart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich habe Dinge gesehen, die ihr Menschen niemals glauben würdet. Schlachtschiffe unter Feuer an der Schulter des Orion. Ich habe C-Beams gesehen, wie sie in der Nähe des Tannhauser Tors in der Dunkelheit geglitzert haben. Alle diese Momente werden verloren sein. Wie Tränen im Regen..."
Roy Batty in Blade Runner kurz bevor er stirbt.


----------



## Corvi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Hab keine Angst ... Ich gehöre zur Familie!"

Alien 3


----------



## Kaibear (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das ist ein hässlicher Planet... Ein Bug-Planet"
Reporter in Starship Troopers


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Starcraft - Brood War

Medic: "Er ist tot, Jim."


----------



## bigh03 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wenn es blutet, können wir es töten." 
          - Predator

und der ist auch gut

"Geben Sie mir das Justiz-Ministerium, Unterhaltungsabteilung!"
          - Running Man


----------



## Skoo (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"I´ll be back."

Terminator 1


----------



## Mephalas (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Dr. Gillian: Wollen Sie sich das nicht doch aus dem Kopf schlagen?
Spock: Ich sehe keinen Grund zur Selbstverstümmelung.


----------



## vzkr (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Hell, It's About Time.

- Starcraft 2


----------



## Pieat (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Psycho: Na dann geh ich mal auf Kurs
Nomad: Nein. Wir wissen wie man sie knacken kann. Wir müssen weiterkämpfen

Crysis


----------



## Klikiss (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aus Pitch Black:

Johns: Hey, I thought I said no shivs!
Riddick: You mean this? This is just a personal grooming appliance. 

oder deutsch:

Johns: Riddick, ich sagte keine Waffen!
Riddick: Das ist keine Waffe. Das ist nur ein Utensil zur persönlichen Körperpflege.


----------



## Roechele (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Du gefällst ihm nicht.Und mir gefällst du auch nicht"
Star Wars


----------



## JerrY1992 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Macht alle Waffen scharf und zwar alles was Ihr habt! Das gilt auch für Euch Hunde, oder wollt Ihr ewig leben ? Aus Starship Troopers kurz bevor die Bugs angreifen


----------



## Zeeker (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wenn drei Menschen in einem Zimmer sind, gibt es sechs Meinungen." Mass Effect 2, Samara


----------



## evilitchy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ten thousand light years 
from nowhere, our planet shot to pieces, people starving, and *I'm* 
gonna get us in trouble?" Starbuck aus BSG. Und natürlich ebenfalls aus BSG "FRAK!"


----------



## Chr0n1X (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Amerikanische Bauteile, russische Bauteile - die kommen doch alle aus Taiwan"

Armageddon


----------



## Worrel (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*Priest Vito Cornelius:* Because it is evil, absolutely evil.
*President Lindberg:* One more reason to shoot first.
*Priest Vito Cornelius:* Evil begets evil, Mr. President. Shooting will only make it stronger.

(sinngemäß übersetzt)
*Priest Vito Cornelius:* Weil es böse ist, das absolute Böse.
*President Lindberg:* Ein weiterer Grund, als Erste zu schießen.
*Priest Vito Cornelius:* Böses zeugt Böses, Mr. President. Es zu beschießen, würde es nur noch stärker machen.

Aus "_Das Fünfte Element_".


----------



## Weird_Sheep (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Dark Star (1974)

Bombe 20:


> Am Anfang war Finsternis.
> Und die Finsternis war ohne Gestalt und leer.
> Und außer der Finsternis gab es noch mich.
> Und ich schwebte über der Finsternis und ich sah, dass ich allein war.
> Es werde Licht...






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oJjYfXELrWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Eiterherz (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Kirk: "Pille, da draußen ist ein Ding."
McCoy: "Wieso wird jedes Objekt, das wir nicht kennen, immer als Ding bezeichnet?"
Kirk: "So ist es eben."
-Star Trek: Der Film


----------



## Schneiper (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Yeah, well ... I'm gonna go build my own theme park. With blackjack. And hookers. In fact, forget the park!" 

Bender in Futurama


----------



## Morathi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Menschliche Verluste: 0,0"
-Terminator 2

Und natürlich:

"Merchandising! Wir haben alle Artikel mit dem Titel des Films 
versehen! Merchandising! Spaceballs, das Klopapier. Spaceballs, das 
Buch zum Ausmalen. Spaceballs, die Müsliflocken. Spaceballs, der 
Flammenwerfer... die Kinder steh'n auf sowas."
-Spaceballs


----------



## SmoothO (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Wir sehen uns später. Versuch nicht irgendwelche Kriege anzufangen während ich weg bin!

Julian Brennan, X3-Reunion


----------



## Raidernet (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Mein Lieblingszitat:

"Pew Pew Pew" aus Space Invaders


----------



## Heavyflame (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

V wie Vendetta:

"Ein Volk sollte keine Angst vor seiner Regierung haben, eine Regierung sollte Angst vor ihrem Volk haben."

Und ja der Film läuft unter der Kategorie Sci-Fi/Action.
BtW: Dieser Satz sollte viele mal zum Denken über unsere jetzige Situation anregen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*



Heavyflame schrieb:


> V wie Vendetta:
> 
> "Ein Volk sollte keine Angst vor seiner Regierung haben, eine Regierung sollte Angst vor ihrem Volk haben."
> 
> ...


ja, aber fährt denn die Ubahn auch unter dem Kanzleramt bzw. alternativ dem Reichstag?


----------



## Titamyva (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

I'm afraid , I can't let you do that, Dave!

HAL 9000  aus 2001:  Odysse im Weltraum


----------



## matgeh (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

eigentlich der Kultfilm überhaupt: Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis 

"Aktiviere Rettungskapsel, die ist superschick und macht Spaß zu fliegen"


----------



## kaikuwe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Durchkämmt die Wüste! (Spaceballs)


----------



## NeoZe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Der Klügere gibt nach!! Der Grund warum die Welt von Dummen regiert wird !!


----------



## MajorLove (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

2Beam me up, Scotty!" -> Star-Trek


----------



## Fyrex (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Dom: "Meinst du die wissen was wir vorhaben ?"
Marcus: "Die sehen auch das wir keine Kekse verkaufen !"

GoW (3rd Person Shooter von Epic, Teil 1)


----------



## Xiasan (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"...durchkämmt die Wüste!"

Spaceballs


----------



## syskorn (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Blute Bastard"
Arnold Schwarznegger - Predator 1


----------



## MajorLove (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Beam me up, Scotty!" -> Star-Trek

Hatte zuvor einen Schreibfehler.


----------



## chokee (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Matrix Revolution



Wo manche Zufälle sehen, sehe ich Konsequenzen. Wo andere Chancen sehen, sehe ich Kosten.“


----------



## siggsoid (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das sind nicht deine Erinnerungen. Sie gehören jemand anders"
"Those aren't your memories, they're somebody else's"

Blade Runner - Deckard


----------



## Lagi84 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das Raumschiff ist zu groß. Würd ich langsam gehn, wär der Film vorbei."

Space Balls


----------



## siggsoid (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

* "Ich brauche nur irgend jemanden anzusprechen, und schon hasst er mich."
    * "Ich kenne mindestens 1000 Möglichkeiten wie wir aus der Situation hier wieder rauskommen... Leider sind sie alle tödlich."
    * "Leben, erzähl mir bloß nichts vom Leben."

Marvin - Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Tapering (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Quelle: "Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt"
Zitat: "Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber: Sie haben mein Mitgefühl"


----------



## siggsoid (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich kann Ihnen nichts vormachen, was Ihre Chancen angeht. Aber - Sie haben mein Mitgefühl."
 "Nur seine Feindseligkeit übertrifft noch seine perfekte Struktur."

Alien - Ash


----------



## Schmof99 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Kann ich ihnen was bringen?" 
"Ein Eis. Ich hätte jetzt gern ein Eis." 
"Und welche Sorte?" 
"Irgentwas, ist meinem Arsch egal."

Evolution


----------



## totman (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Er ist tot, Jim" 

Kennt Jeder!


----------



## siggsoid (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Doc Brown: "Dann sage mir, Junge aus der Zukunft, wer ist im Jahre 1985 Präsident der Vereinigten Staaten?"
Marty McFly: "Ronald Reagan."
Doc Brown: "Ronald Reagan? Der Schauspieler? Und wer ist Vizepräsident? Jerry Lewis? - Und John Wayne ist wahrscheinlich Verteidigungsminister!"

Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## tiefputin1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"OMG die Lybier.....sie haben mich gefunden!" 
der Doc. aus Zurück in die Zukunft


----------



## xdave78 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich hab das Game zwar schon, trotzdem:

"Wir sind die Borg.  
Deaktivieren Sie Ihre Schutzschilde und ergeben Sie sich. Wir werden 
ihre biologischen und technologischen Charakteristika den unsrigen 
hinzufügen. Ihre Kultur wird sich anpassen und uns dienen. Widerstand 
ist zwecklos!" (StarTrek 1st Contact)


----------



## tiefputin1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Doc:" 1 (punkt) 21 GiGAWATT!"
Marty: "Was ist ein Gigawatt?"

zurück in die zukunft


----------



## Propagandhi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich bin ein Möter, halb Mensch, halb Köter... Und mein bester Freund!"
- Waldi, Spaceballs


----------



## apfelpayn (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Sowas nenn' ich eine unheimliche Begegnung"

Will Smith in Independence Day


----------



## Ribs (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0001455/*Lost In Space (199:
*Major West*: And the monkey flips the switch.

Short Circuit (1986 ; deutscher Titel: Nummer 5 lebt!):
*Ben Jabituya*:
I am thinking she is a virgin. Or at least she used to be.


----------



## Paxx23 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Wer ist der größere Tor? Der Tor, oder der Tor, der ihm folgt? - Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## goremachine (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Well, I don't think there is any question about it. It can only be attributable to human error. This sort of thing has cropped up before and it has always been due to human error." - HAL9000 (2001 : A Space Odyssey)


----------



## Skuttis (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich hab mit dem? Boardcomputer gesprochen"
"uuund?"
"Er hasst mich "

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Goldbaersche (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Die Bullen sind da." - "Wie viele?" - "Alle."
-Terminator 2 (1991)


----------



## Necromancer666 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Sanfte Grüße, was sind Ihre Extreme?"


Demolition Man


----------



## aimheld (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Men in Black  Die Szene bei der Aufnahmenprüfung.
"Also erst wollte ich den Typ der da an der Straßenlaterne hängt alle machen, aber dann ist mir aufgefallen der trainiert ja nur. Ich meine was würde Ich denn sagen wenn ich grade auf der Bauchspeckwegbank liege und mir jemand in den Arsch pustet ?"


----------



## Bangheader (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Also, das ist eigentlich gar nicht mein Ding, aber ich hab da ne Idee für so einen Werbespot. Man sieht einen Tischler, der einen wunderschönen Stuhl herstellt und dann kommt einer von Ihren Robots rein und macht einen besseren Stuhl und das zweimal so schnell. Und dann kommt eine Riesenschrift: USR...Wir scheißen auf die kleinen Leute. Dann wird ausgeblendet."

aus I, Robot


----------



## olaf37 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Möge die Macht mit dir sein junger Padawan..`Star Wars


----------



## BitByter (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wieviel Meta Luna sind eigentlich ein Kilometer?"
Mystery Science Theater 3000


----------



## ReapingAnt (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Observation: I am a droid, master, with programming. Even if I did not enjoy killing, I would have no choice. Thankfully, I enjoy it very much." - HK-47 aus Knights of the Old Republic


----------



## Wuu (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

- "Wenn irgendwer meint er könnte den Job des Captains übernehmen, dann bitte..."
- "OK, ich machs"
- "Äh, das geht so aber nicht!"

- Serenity -


----------



## kornhill (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Conrad: "Dicsonnect!"

- Alien Breed Impact


----------



## Leviathan77 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*Ich darf mich nicht fürchten. Die Furcht tötet das Bewusstsein. Die 
Furcht führt zu völliger Zerstörung. Ich werde ihr ins Gesicht sehen. 
Sie soll mich völlig durchdringen. Und wenn sie von mir gegangen ist, 
wird nichts zurückbleiben. Nichts außer mir.*
*
I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the 
little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will
 permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I 
will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there 
will be nothing. Only I will remain.*



Bene Gesserit Litany Against Fear
Dune (Der Wüstenplanet)


----------



## Miatapower (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Hasta la vista , baby

- Terminator 2


----------



## KaiserMFG (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Beam me up Scottie there is no intelligent life on this Planet.

-bekannter Treck


----------



## kaikuwe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Gib mir mal meine aufzeichnungen. Aha, meine Berechnungen stimmen, hier steht´s: Die Hülle bricht und wir werden alle sterben. Und ich habs trotzdem gemacht....
(MST3K)


----------



## joe2236 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

42


----------



## Dr-Brot (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"....."
(Gordon Freeman, Half-Life 2)


----------



## Nascor (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ein ein bisschen längeres von GlaDOS aus Portal:

"I'd just like to point out that you were given every opportunity to succeed. There was even going to be a party for you. A big party that all your friends were invited to. I invited your best friend the Companion Cube. Of course, he couldn't come because you murdered him. All your other friends couldn't come either because you don't have any other friends. Because of how unlikeable you are. It says so here in your personnel file: Unlikeable. Liked by no one. A bitter, unlikeable loner whose passing shall not be mourned. 'Shall not be mourned.' That's exactly what it says. Very formal. Very official. It also says you were adopted. So that's funny, too."

Eines der wenigen Spiele in denen ich öfters grinsen musste


----------



## kreken (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Luke ich bin dein Vater!
(Star Wars)


----------



## spartan1449 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

''Wilkommen zurück Mr.Anderson wir haben sie vermisst.''
''Alles, was einen Anfang hat, hat auch ein Ende, Neo.''

Smith zu Neo vor dem letzten Kampf und dann bevor er Neo überschreibt und dann vernichtet wird.
Matrix Revolution finaler Showdown in der Matrix


----------



## Garybaldiii (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Jeder, der gegen Ungeheuer kaempft, solle darauf achten, daß er bei diesem Vorgang nicht selbst zum Ungeheuer wird. Und, wenn jemand in einen Abgrund blickt, blickt der Abgrund seinerseits in ihn hinein." 

Abyss - Abgrund des Todes 
(Friedrich Nietzsche)


----------



## caritas1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"BUGS!"
Starship Troopers


----------



## GamerGaP (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Zitat1:
Kirk: Sie sollten sich das aus dem Kopf schlagen!
Spock: Ich sehe keinen Grund zur Selbstverstümmelung.

Starttrek 4

Zitat2:
Frau über Spock: Warum benimmt sich ihr Freund so sonderbar?
Kirk: Oh...er hat in seiner Jugend zuviel LDS genommen.

Startrek 4

Zitat3:

Roy zum Genetikingeneur: 
Wenn du mit deinen Augen das gesehen hättest was ich gesehen habe mit deinen Augen.

Bladerunner


----------



## Wallrider (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Star Trek VIII:
Lily zu Picard:
 "Borg?!   Klingt schwedisch."


----------



## poldi101 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"This is John Connor. If you are listening to this, you are the resistance." 
- Terminator : Salvation

"Game-time!" - Doom : the movie


----------



## pcgamesXpert (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wie wär´s mit einem Zaubertrick?

Ich lass´ diesen Bleistift verschwinden.... Tadaaaa!!!"

Batman ^^


----------



## Lecrell (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Polizeichef: "Ich hab zwei Einheiten hochgeschickt, die werden sie gleich runterbringen"
Agent Smith: "Ihre Männer sind längst tot!"

Agent Smith zum Polizeichef in Matrix 1


----------



## kaikuwe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Doktor Stanley: "Wir beschäftigen uns mit Assoziation. Ich sage ein Wort und sie sagen was ihnen dazu einfällt."
Alf: "Essen"
Doktor Stanley: "Ich habe noch gar nichts gesagt."
Alf: "Jedenfalls nicht interesantes."
Doktor Stanley: "Sitz"
Alf: "Ich bin doch kein Hund!"
Doktor Stanley: "Nein, nein, das ist das erste Wort, Sitz."
Alf: "...ohh...ähm...Essen"
Doktor Stanley: "Sonnenaufgang"
Alf: "Frühstück"
Doktor Stanley: "Wasser"
Alf: "Melone"
Doktor Stanley: "Sand"
Alf: "Kuchen"
Doktor Stanley: "Wollen wir ne Pause machen und ihnen was zum essen holen?"
Alf: "Einen kleinen Imbiss kann ich vertragen"

(Alf der Film)


----------



## losddrachir (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Es gitb keinen Löffel"
Neu in Matrix 1


----------



## Stealth_Calypso (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt

-bevor er auf die von den Borg benutzte Deflektorschüssel feuert-
Worf: "Assimiliert das!"


----------



## WarStorm (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Nach dem Reisen durch ein Portal:

Soldat:" Ist das immer so heftig?"
*Mann ohne Unterkörper kommt auf einem Rollstuhl angefahren -

Mann:" Glauben Sie mir, früher war es noch viel heftiger! Es gab Zeiten wo das Portal Reisen ziemlich anfällig war - sagen wir für schwere Turbolenzen."

Soldat fragt anderen Soldat:" Was meint er damit? "

Dieser sagt: " Er meint, dass er in eine Galaxie gereist ist und sein Arsch in eine   Andere!"

Mann: " Nennen Sie es einen wissenschaftlichen Kalkulationsfehler..."


( Doom - der Film )


----------



## VileThings (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ray: "Ich denke wir sollten uns aufteilen."

Egon: "Gute Idee."

Venkman: "Ja. Auf die Art können wir mehr Schaden anrichten."

- Ghostbusters


----------



## ElDefunes (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Scotty: " Computer... Computer... Hallo, Computer."
Pille gibt im die Computermaus.
Scotty: " Computer... Computer...
Dr. Nickles: "Das da ist die Tastatur."
Scotty: "Tastatur... Wie rückständig." 

Star Trek IV


----------



## DerDodi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Komisch der is ja gar net tot Jim... das versteh ich net"

Sinnlos im Weltraum - Das Fehlende Fragment

(Die wohl beste Star Trek verarsche EVER!)


----------



## ConanDerCimmerier (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aus Aliens - Die Rückkehr:

"Wie weit sind sie entfernt?" - "5 Meter... 4 Meter..." - "Unmöglich, sie müssten schon hier im Raum sein!"


----------



## x-AndyMan-x (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

E.T. nach Hause telefonieren!

- E.T. Der Außerirdische.


----------



## Lemmiwinks (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Widerstand ins zwecklos"

- Die Borg in verschiedenn Star Trek Serien, Folgen/Filmen -


----------



## miXXery (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Cochrane zu LaForge: müsst ihr im 24. Jahrhundert eigentlich nie Pinkeln (ST8 der erste Kontakt)


----------



## PassitheRock (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Daniel: Hathor war die ägyptische Gottheit für Fruchtbarkeit, den Wein und die Musik.
O'Neill: Sex, drugs and Rock'n'Roll?
Daniel: So könnte man es auch bezeichnen...

Stargate SG-1: Folge: Der Kuss der Göttin


----------



## derbehring (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Multipass."

- Lilu -- Das Fünfte Element


----------



## X3niC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Commander zu Admiral Achbar: " Admiral we got some ships in 3 o 7"

Admiral mit megarangezoomtem gesicht:  "It's A TRAP"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piVnArp9ZE0&feature=related

Das ist die szene!!!!!!

-Admiral Ackbar bei dem Überfall und dem Hinterhalt Star Wars


----------



## PeteyPabsn (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Hasta la Vista, Baby!"

Terminator II


----------



## TermiGR (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich bin Arzt und kein Türstopper! (_Star Trek: Der erste Kontakt_)


----------



## Chills0n (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Möge die macht mir dir sein mein junger Padawan....


----------



## Unstable (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

'I just don't respond to the title "Doc." A dock is a platform for loading and unloading material. My title is "Doctor" or "Mr. Vice President," if you don't mind. '
- Gaius Baltar
(Battlestar Galactica)

Ya, ich gucke mir das auf english an !


----------



## X3niC (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"BEI ALLEM RESPEKT GENERAL ABER....."

Ungefähr 5 mal in jeder einzigen stargate folge!!!
Ich schwöre das es mindestestens einmal pro folge vorkommt^^


----------



## Schlangenholz (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

beam mich hoch scotty

star trek


----------



## Blu3storm (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Phu...,good as new...I think. Am I leaking?"
-Borderlands, nach dem man einen Claptrap repariert


----------



## Freejack502 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich kenne mindestens 1000 Möglichkeiten wie wir aus der Situation hier wieder rauskommen... Leider sind sie alle tödlich."

Marvin    Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## shoenschnell (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Kirk: "Mr. Scott, veranschlagen Sie die Reparaturzeiten übrigens immer viermal so lange, wie nötig?"
Scott: "Natürlich Sir. Sonst würde ich ja meinen Ruf verlieren, dass ich echte Wunder vollbringen kann."

Woher muss ich hoffentlich nicht sagen


----------



## Panth (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Starcraft 2 Trailer Space Marine am Ende : "Hell it`s about time!"


----------



## FoxMurderer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aliens 1986 von James Cameron:

Apone:
All right, sweethearts, what are you waiting for? Breakfast in bed? 
Another glorious day in the Corps! A day in the Marine Corps is like a 
day on the farm. Every meal's a banquet! Every paycheck a fortune! Every
 formation a parade! I LOVE the Corps!


Grüße,
Fox.


----------



## Brotkruemel (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*



> Fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering.


Joda, Star Wars


----------



## ComanderZero (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Also für mich gibt es nur einen Spruch der immer wirkt

- "Kane lebt"


----------



## SoldierTrickjump (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Es ist ein ... - Tintenfisch!"

Men in Black


----------



## thurius (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion
Was Sie tun müssen, um mitzumachen? Ganz einfach.Schreiben Sie ihren vornamen nachname strasse stadt telnr. in die Kommentare"


----------



## Orrithos (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Futurama, Bender zu Fry: "Von allen Freunden, die ich je hatte, bist du der Erste."


----------



## wedge1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

SG 1 Staffel 8 Folge 12 " Vala " :

Schmuggler:  " Wer bist du? "

Daniel: " Ich bin Olo...... Hans Olo! "


----------



## stompax (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

sieht stark nach dem heute erscheinenden titel "alien swarm" aus und der ist sogar kostenlos >.<


----------



## dangee (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Dr. Holly Goodhead: "Ich bitte Sie. Ein 70-jähriger verträgt 3 G."
Zitat aus James Bond - Moonraker
(Test in einer Zentrifuge)

Damals prophezeit, wie heutige Senioren mit 3G Funktionalität umgehen können


----------



## Menschke (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Star Wars: "Möge die Macht mit dir sein. Immer!"


----------



## schnuersi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

The Doctor: Yes. Okay. Dalek fleet. Minimum twelve thousand battleships, armed to the teeth. But we've got surprise on our side. They'll never expect three people to attack twelve thousand Dalek battleships because we'd be killed instantly. 

Doctor Who (Eleventh Doctor) S05E12 "The Pandorica Opens"


----------



## Badezeug (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Starship Troopers: "Macht alle Waffen scharf und zwar alles wqas ihr habt, das gilt auch für euch ihr Hunde oder wollt ihr ewig leben?!"


----------



## PunkFan15 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Alex ihr habt ähm .... ALLES WAS IHR BESITZT GEGEN UNS GERICHTET?!?!?!?"

Intro von Red Alert 2 ^^ zählt das als Science-Fiction-Teil?


----------



## movieaddict (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Get away from her you ***!"


----------



## kryptik (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"ich hab mit dem Bordcomputer gesprochen." - "*Und?*" - "Er hasst mich."
_(Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis)_


----------



## Player00070 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Star Wars: "Ich bin dein Vater!"


----------



## Bebuquin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"I have to go."
- Shepard in Mass Effect


----------



## Kissaki0 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

“You tested me, I tested you. You killed me, and I killed… Oh wait, I didn’t kill you yet.”
Portal 2


----------



## Abol65 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Bra´tac: "... Nur wenn die Raumschiffe eurer Welt angreifen würden, wäre es vielleicht möglich-"
Sam: "Entschuldige, sagtest du, die Raumschiffe unserer Welt?"
Bra´tac: "Ihr müsst doch solche Gefährte haben!"
Daniel: "Wir haben eine gewisse Anzahl von... ähm... "
Jack:und Daniel: "Shuttles!"
Bra´tac: "Diese ´Shuttles´, sind das gewaltige Raumschiffe?"
Jack: "Oh, ja! Ja... Was für ein Tag... "

Stargate

Find ich ist das geilste von allen.


----------



## labskaus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das ganze Gehirn weggelutscht" - Starship Troopers


----------



## Freejack502 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wenn es irgendwas wichtigeres als mein Ego gibt, verlange ich, dass man es auf der Stelle verhaftet und erschießt."

Zaphod Beeblebrox - Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## FakeTheFake (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Oh! Ah! That's how it always starts. Then comes the running and the screaming."

Dr. Ian Malcolm, The Lost World: Jurassic Park


----------



## al1888 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Hey McFly, jemand zuhause?" (Zurück in die Zukunft)


----------



## YaRLy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Men in Black 2:

J: Wir müssen die Zentrale stürmen, Fleischsalat machen und Gedärme entsorgen

K: Dein Benehmen schafft ein äußerst stressiges Betriebsklima...


xD


----------



## Hendrixe (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aus Blade Runner - Tyrell zum Androiden Roy Batty:
"The light that burns twice as bright burns half as long...and you have burned so very, very brightly, Roy"


----------



## Schlizzer (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

JUHU ICH HAB EINEN GEWONNEN!!!


----------



## TripelM (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ist dir mal aufgefallen, dass Du, was immer ich sage, grundsätzlich anderer Meinung bist?" - "Ist doch normal, wir sind verheiratet." - Lost in Space

genial^^


----------



## sll552 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

[SG-1 ist gerade auf einem Planeten angekommen.]
Simon: "Der Kanonikus hat gesprochen."
O´Neill: "Und wer bist du, der Dorftrottel?"

-Stargate


----------



## Aglomere (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Aus einem der Klassiker schlechthin: 2001 - Odyssee im Weltraum 
"Mein Gott! Es ist voller Sterne!"


----------



## conrad-b-hart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*



Leviathan77 schrieb:


> *Ich darf mich nicht fürchten. Die Furcht tötet das Bewusstsein. Die
> Furcht führt zu völliger Zerstörung. Ich werde ihr ins Gesicht sehen.
> Sie soll mich völlig durchdringen. Und wenn sie von mir gegangen ist,
> wird nichts zurückbleiben. Nichts außer mir.*
> ...



Respekt, sehr gut ! Das sind die wahren größen der Science Fiction. Also ein Key sollte dir gehören


----------



## conrad-b-hart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Jetzt muß ich aber auch mal was loswerden:

Frontier - Elite 2:

Nur die Besten reifen mit der Zeit.


----------



## dave1921 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ziel auf den Mund oder auf die Kehle, auf irgendeine verwundbare Stelle!"
"Es ist ein Felsen, es hat keine verwundbare Stelle!"

Aus Qalaxy Quest


----------



## conrad-b-hart (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Die Zeit ist das Feuer, in dem wir verbrennen.

Star Trek 7 - Treffen der Generationen, Dr. Soran


----------



## BadBulldog (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Durchkämmt die Wüste!


Spaceballs


----------



## bigh03 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"i've got balls of steel!"
- The Duke


----------



## Brokensword (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

hoffe, dass das noch keiner hat
bissl lang

Lord: Vorsicht Sie Idiot! Ich sagte vor dem Bug und nicht mittendurch!
Schütze: Entschuldigen sie Sir, ich tu was ich kann.

Lord: Wer hat ihn﻿ zum Kanonier ernannt?
Major: Das war ich Sir! Er ist mein Cousin!
Lord: Wer ist das?
Colonel: Er ist ein Arschloch Sir!
Lord: Das weiß ich selber ich will seinen Namen!
Colonel:  Das ist sein Name Sir, Major Arschloch.
Lord: Und sein Cousin?
Colonel: Das ist auch ein Arschloch Sir, Oberschütze Mark Phillip Arschloch.
Lord: Wieviele Arschlöcher sind denn noch auf diesem Schiff hier?
Besatzung: Wir alle!
Lord: Ich hab es doch gewusste, ich bin von Arschlöchern umgeben.... Feuert weiter ihr Arschlöcher!

brauch wohl den Titel nicht hinschreiben, da es ehh jeder kennt..............aber hier ist er trozdem: SPACEBALLS


----------



## metjaymz (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Ich bin Darth Vader, vom Planeten Vulkan"
Aus Zurück in die Zkunft 1.


----------



## ShadowRAM (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Das sind nicht die Droiden, die ihr sucht!


----------



## Bestial (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Snake : "Wolln wir'n Spielchen nach den Bangkok-Regeln machen?
                Keiner zieht bevor die (eine Dose) den Boden berührt hat!"
       -Snake wirft die Dose in die luft, zieht seine Waffen und schiesst drei Männer   übern Haufen-
Snake : "Ziiieht!"

Diese Szene aus Flucht aus L.A. ist eine meiner liebsten, aber das Ende dieses Meisterwerks ist für mich unübertroffen! (Leider hab ich den Film grad nicht da und kann das Ende nicht auswendig, aber guckt euch den Film nochmal an, es lohnt sich immer! ;D

Darsteller: Kurt Russell, drei arme Schweine und ne Dose Bohnen.


----------



## lars9401 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Star Wars Episode IV: "Die macht ist stark in diesem einen da."


----------



## SirWinston (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Marvin: "Ich könnte dir deine Überlebenschancen ausrechnen, aber du wärst nicht begeistert." [per Anhalter durch die Galaxis]


----------



## p1andy (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

- Bester Spruch aller Zeiten !!! " Friede und ein langes Leben " Spock ( Enterprise )... absolut Zeitlos und das Ziel der Intelligenten Menschheit.


----------



## Zentrum-der-Macht (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

[Final Fantasy 7 als Reno und Rude bei der Bombe stehn]

Reno: Hey partner.
Reno: This thing, uh, got any bite to it?
Rude: Shin-Ra technology at its finest.
Reno: Oh, so you made this?
Rude: If nothing else it's... Flashy.
Reno: Oh good...
Rude: You love it, I know.
Reno: Looks like today we're clockin' out early..


[Final Fantasy 8 Quistis zu Cifer vor der Prüfung]

Quistis: Good luck Cifer.
Cifer: Only idiots need luck.
Quistis: Well then, Good luck.


----------



## Odiwulf (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Get to da Choppa!!!  (Arnold Schwarzenegger^^)

-Predator-


----------



## GrievousRemake (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Nur ein toter Bug ist ein guter Bug!  - Starhip troopers


----------



## Mortus1 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Furcht ist der Pfad zur dunklen Seite. Furcht führt zu Wut, Wut führt zu Hass, Hass führt zu unsäglichem Leid.
 Von Yoda aus Star Wars^^


----------



## JunkMan06 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Replikanten sind wie jede andere Maschine, sie können einem nutzen, oder eine Gefahr darstellen. Wenn sie einem nutzen ist das nicht mein Problem!"

[blade Runner]


----------



## Mandavar (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*Blade Runner:

Ich habe Dinge gesehen, die ihr Menschen niemals glauben würdet. 
Gigantische Schiffe die brannten, draußen vor der Schulter des Orion. 
Und ich habe C-Beams gesehen, glitzernd im Dunkeln nah dem Tannhäuser 
Tor. All diese Momente werden verloren sein in der Zeit, so wie Tränen 
im Regen.


Eines der poetischsten Zitate, die ich überhaupt im Sci-Fi kenne.
*

*Edit: Hmm war schon vergeben, mist! OK anderes:*


*Galaxy Quest:*

*"Äh...hallo Leute, da da ist ein rotes...äh Dingsda, das bewegt sich 
in Richtung grünes...Dingsda." - "Was?" - "Rotes...Dingsda bewegt sich 
Richtung grünes Dingsda. Ich glaube, ich denke, wir sind das grüne 
Dingsda."*


----------



## Sharkkiller (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Die schlimmsten Feinde sind immer deine Nachbarn. Gears of War 2
oder
Dom: "Meinst du die wissen was wir vor haben?" - Marcus: "Die sehen auch, dass wir keine Kekse verkaufen."


----------



## Schluetterhasser (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Hasta la vista, Baby."
Terminator 2


----------



## JediMaster_89 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich hab da ein ganz mieses Gefühl...
(Han Solo in Star Wars EP.IV-VI)

oder wenn(oben) schon vergeben.....

Fu bist allein in der Wüste und siehst eine Schildkröte, die auf dem Rücken liegt und deren Bauch in der Sonne brät. Sie schafft es ohne deine Hilfe nicht, wieder auf die Beine zu kommen aber du hilfst ihr nicht. Warum?

A:Was soll das heißen, ich helfe ihr nicht?!
(Blade Runner)


----------



## bigh03 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wir entbieten Grüße von Humungus! Unserem Herrn Humungus, den Krieger aus dem Wüstenland! Den Ayatollah aller Rock’n Roller!"
- Mad Max 2, Der Vollstrecker


----------



## bigh03 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"10 Minuten...zum Sterben zu kurz, zum Leben zu lang."
- Red Planet 

oder

"Hübsch! --- Ein 50 Jahre altes Computermodem, für eine Frequenz ausgelegt, die wir bei unserer Mission nicht benutzen. Na ja ---- besser als laut Hilfe zu brüllen."
- Red Planet


----------



## Shinobi (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Hello, Audience. I'm the Doctor. Now run for your life! 

Doctor Who


----------



## Sek (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wissen sie was ihre Sünde ist 'Mal'? - Scheiß drauf, ich find alle Sieben ganz toll!"   -  Serenity

"Der beste Drink, den es gibt, ist der pangalaktische Donnergurgler. Die Wirkung ist so, als werde einem mit einem riesigen Goldbarren, der in Zitronenscheiben gehüllt ist, das Gehirn aus dem Kopf gedroschen."      -    Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

"Könntest du deinen Egotrip mal kurz unterbrechen? Es ist was wichtiges passiert." - "Wenn es irgendwas wichtigeres als mein Ego gibt, verlange ich, dass man es auf der Stelle verhaftet und erschießt."     -   Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

"Ich glaube, ich bin ein Sofa." - "Ich weiß, wie du dich fühlst."   -  
Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## megahummel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Spaceballs:
Nach einer langen Reise durch die Wüste:
Lone Starr: "Wasser, Wasser..."
Dotti Matrix: "Öl, Öl..."
Prinzessin Vespa: "Zimmerservice, Zimmerservice..."


----------



## utlaginn (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

*La Forge*: Dat is hier die Molekularsymplexion über trivialkomplexive Plasmakonvergenzen, oder wie oder wat?!
*Picard*: Eh, du meinst etwa spezifische Kristallalgorithmen, die in Reihe gehen mit der Modularsequenzsynthese?
*La Forge*: Net ganz, aber man sollte auch die Resonanzmatrix von der Resonanzpopulation unterscheiden! Eh, wat hab ich gesacht?
*Crusher*: Man sollte aber auf keinen Fall die Phrasensynchronisation per Protonenhüllkkurve des antisubkonjektiven Schnellspulautomaten des oszillierenden VSR-Modulkompressors integrieren, oder?

Star Trek: Sinnlos im Weltraum: Das fehlende Fragment


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"es ist voller Sterne" 2001
"na dann emfangen sie mal" Mc Koy zu Spock im 4. Star trek film
"definitif nicht schwedisch" auch ein star trek film


----------



## RoxyYxor (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Wahrheit ist ein dreischneidiges Schwert.
Unsere Wahrheit, ihre Wahrheit und DIE Wahrheit"
Kosh Naranek, Babylon 5 (best SciFi ever)


----------



## Rabowke (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Multipass! Multipass!

5th Element




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## egomax (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Wenn der Warpantrieb  nicht mehr Energie erhält, werden wir  aussteigen und schieben müssen.

Star Trek - Voyager


----------



## Flo66R6 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Get away from her, you ***!"
Sigourney Weaver alias Ellen Ripley – Aliens

Ah, das ist wirklich guter Science Fiction  

"Ach komm schon, das ist doch nur ein Bug!"  - Starship Troopers

"Hi, ich bin Candy. "Natürlich bist Du das!" - Highlander

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## spexx18 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ist doch ganz klar:

"Luke, ich bin dein Vater."
Ich glaube jeder weiss woher das stammt^^


----------



## Badezeug (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

John: „Sir, Erlaubnis die Position zu verlassen.“
Lord Hood: „Zu welchem Zweck Master Chief?“
John: „Um der Allianz die Bombe zurückzugeben!“
Lord Hood: „Erlaubnis erteilt!“
* John zieht die Bombe zum Frachtenaufzug und bringt sie zum Schott *
Cortana: „Ich weiß was sie denken, das ist verrückt!“
John: „Gut, bleiben sie hier.“
Cortana: Leider muss ich ihnen sagen, ich mag verrückte!“
* John macht sich bereit das Schott zu öffnen *
Cortana: „Nur noch eine Frage, was wenn sie scheitern?“
John: „Werd ich nicht!“
* John öffnet das Schott springt mit der Bombe vom Schiff und gibt der Allianz die Bombe zurück *


GANZ KLAR HALO 2


----------



## bigh03 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Er ist überhaupt kein Programm, Sark. Er ist ein User."
- Tron

"...willkommen auf der Erde...Arschloch!"
- Independence Day

"Ich kanns nur nicht erwarten E. T. endlich in den Arsch zu treten!"
- Independence Day

"Du hast den PRÄSIDENTEN geschlagen???... Mein Gott!"
- Independence Day


----------



## FGRaptor (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Commander Shepard: "Where did you come from? Who built you?"
Sovereign: "We have no beginning. We have no end. We are infinite. Millions of years after your civilization has been eradicated and forgotten, we will endure."
Commander Shepard: "Where are the rest of the Reapers? Are you the last of your kind?"
Sovereign: "We are legion. The time of our return is coming. Our numbers will darken the sky of every world. You cannot escape your doom."
Commander Shepard: "You're not even alive! Not really. You're just a machine, and machines can be broken!"
Sovereign: "Your words are as empty as your future. I am the Vanguard of your destruction. This exchange is over..."

~ Mass Effect, Ausschnitt aus dem Dialog mit Sovereign, der beste Dialog -ever-


----------



## dlder (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*




[Alien]
Ash: Ripley, for God's sake, this is the first time that
we've encountered a species like this. It has to go back. All sorts of tests
have to be made.
Ripley: Ash, are you kidding? This thing bled acid. Who
knows what it's gonna do when it's dead?
Ash: I think it's safe to assume it isn't a zombie.
[Alien 2]
Ripley: These people are here to protect you. They're
soldiers.
Newt: It won't make any difference.

Hudson: Is this gonna be a standup fight, sir, or another
bughunt? 
Gorman: All we know is that there's still no contact with
the colony, and that a xenomorph may be involved. 
Frost: Excuse me sir, a-a what?
Gorman: A xenomorph.
Hicks: It's a bughunt.



Hudson: Hey, maybe you haven't been keeping up on current
events, but we just got our asses kicked, pal!

Ripley: Did IQs just drop sharply while I was away?

Gorman: Apone! Look... we can't have any firing in there.
I, uh... I want you to collect magazines from everybody.
Hudson: Is he fuckin' crazy?
Frost: What the hell are we supposed to use man? Harsh
language?

[Starship Troopers]
Dizzy: My mother always told me that violence doesn't
solve anything.
Jean Rasczak: Really? I wonder what the city founders of
Hiroshima would have to say about that.
_(deutet auf Carmen) _You!
Carmen: They wouldn't say anything. Hiroshima was
destroyed.
Jean Rasczak: Correct. Violence has resolved more
conflicts than anything else. The contrary opinion that violence doesn't solve
anything is merely wishful thinking at its worst

(beim werfen von Messern hat Ace so seine Probleme...)
Ace Levy: Sir, I don't understand. What goods' a knife in
a nuke fight? All you have to do is press a button. Sir.
Career Sergeant Zim: Put your hand on that wall trooper.
PUT YOUR HAND ON THAT WALL! 
(Zim wirft das Messer und nagelt Ace' Hand an die Wand)
Career Sergeant Zim: The enemy can not press a button...
if you have disabled his hand. Medic!
Jean Rasczak: This is for all you new people: I only have
one rule. Everyone fights. No one quits. You don't do your job, I'll shoot you
myself. You get me?
So, das wärs fürs erste 
Sollte man nur eins reinschreiben: sry. Dann würd ich wohl Nummer 8 nehmen 

Einige andere wurden ja schon genannt (aus Predator usw), und auch wenns nicht wirklich dazu gehört, hier noch tolle Quotes aus Conan:
King Osric: There comes a time, thief, when the jewels cease to sparkle, when the gold loses its luster, when the throne room becomes a prison, and all that is left is a father's love for his child.
Mongol General: Hao! Dai ye! We won again! This is good, but what is best in life? 
Mongol: The open steppe, fleet horse, falcons at your wrist, and the wind in your hair. 
Mongol General: Wrong! Conan! What is best in life? 
Conan: To crush your enemies, see them driven before you, and to hear the lamentation of their women.
greetz


----------



## Worrel (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*



dlder schrieb:


> Sollte man nur eins reinschreiben: sry. Dann würd ich wohl Nummer 8 nehmen


   Ja, allerdings. Gefragt war _Ein _*Zitat *und keine kompletten Dialogsammlungen.


----------



## fabi87 (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

James Cole: This is a place for crazy people. I'm not crazy.
    Dr. Peters: We don't use the term "crazy," Mr. Cole.
    James Cole: Well, you've got some real nuts here.

- 12 Monkeys -


----------



## TheRealManipulator (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich dachte, "in der Schei*e stecken" wäre nur ne Redensart.


Aus dem (zugegebenermaßen nicht sehr guten) "Doom" Film


----------



## jogaar (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Die besten Zitate liefert meiner Meinung nach Dawn of War, wobei es sehr schwer ist ein einziges auszuwählen:


"Unschuld gibt es nicht. Es gibt nur unterschiedliche Facetten der Schuld."


----------



## Spid0r (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Das Licht, das doppelt so hell brennt, brennt eben nur halb so lang"
Blade Runner


----------



## Klikiss (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Wurden die Gewinner jetzt schon ausgelost? *kopfkratz*


----------



## Worrel (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

"Geduld haben du musst, junger Padawan!"


----------



## kaikuwe (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Gibt es schon Gewinner?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Um kurz aufzuklären. Die fünf Gewinner wurden benachrichtig. Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle an alle Glücklichen. Dem Rest bleibt zu sagen: Nehmt weiter fleißig teil, irgendwann wird es auch euch treffen 

Möglicherweise schon beim F1 2010-Gewinnspiel.

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## kaikuwe (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: News - Alien Breed: Impact - PC Games verlost fünf Steam-Codes für die Vollversion*

Ich gehöre zu den fünf Glücklichen! Vielen Dank an PCGames!


----------

